# Coding bilateral x-rays



## KarenRKasper (Aug 24, 2012)

I work at an orthopaedics office in NJ.  My Dr's sometimes will do bilateral x-rays.  They want to charge for each set of x-rays taken.  How do I code this?
I have tried ex: 73110 wrist (3V)  RT and 73110 LT  and we will get paid for 1 x-ray.  I have tried 73110 50 x 2 and again we only get paid for 1 x-ray.  Am I coding this incorrectly?  Or are my Dr's expecting too much?

My thanks for any help I can get!


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 24, 2012)

The correct way to bill for bilateral is the code with a 50 modifier and 1 unit of service the payer will pay 150% which is correct.  Except for Blue cross and in most states for BC you must code one line with RT and one line with LT so 
73110 50 1 unit or:
73110 RT 1 unit plus
73110 LT 1 unit
You may need to appeal this to get paid for both, ICD-10 CM will fix this as the diagnosis codes are specific to Right , left and bilateral.


----------



## KarenRKasper (Aug 24, 2012)

Michelle,

Thank you very much


----------



## polycoder (Aug 27, 2012)

And if that doesn't work try
73110
73110  59


----------

